# A pump to MW pump



## I6Cummins (Jun 25, 2009)

Will an A style pump bolt right up to where an MW style pump is? Or are the bolt patterns different? Does anyone have the dimensions of the bolt pattern for an MW pump or can someone get them for me please?


----------

